# Surgery in Store



## katagrl (Aug 7, 2010)

I am kinda freaked out. My hip arthritis has gotten really bad, so that I cannot do side kicks or roundhouse kicks at all, or get my knees out properly in shiko dachi. I have come to the conclusion that my best option is hip resurfacing surgery. It's actually pretty cool (if they're doing it to someone else). Rather than a hip replacement, they basically "reline" the ball of the femur, and put a metal cup in the socket, so you basically have almost a ball bearing joint. If it is successful (the big if), you can expect greatly increased flexibility and range of motion, not to mention an absence of pain. The downside is that things can go wrong, as with any major surgery, and it will probably be tough to get the energy back. Aside from the obvious fears, I am mostly afraid of losing my momentum in my training. Hopefully I will be able to attain 1st kyu before the surgery, which I am tentatively planning for January, and then use the goal of training for sho-dan ho to motivate me for rehab. Right now, though, I am kind of apprehensive. Also positive, though, because it sure would be great to have my range of motion back, and no pain. I am wondering if anyone on here has experience with this surgery.  Supposedly there are various martial artists who have done it and gotten back to successful training.  If not this particular procedure, I would like to hear from anyone who has gone through any type of surgery and managed to get back to training.  Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have any personal experience with this surgery, but I did have ACL reconstruction surgery about eight years ago and I worried much that I was going to be severely limited.  That knee is better than it was before.

Talk more with your surgeon ... and hopefully some other martial artist who's had hip surgery will come forward with some words of encouragement.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Featherstone (Aug 12, 2010)

any nsaids or biologics you can take to help alleviate the pain? Arthritis is no joke for sure, my 8 year old has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis and every day is a battle for her. I wish you luck.


----------



## katagrl (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Shesulsa, I am really glad that your knee surgery was successful, and that you are better than ever! It is pretty amazing what they can do with joint surgeries nowadays. I have every reason to believe that I'll have a good outcome, but even though the success rate is really high, some people do have lasting problems, and it's all a gamble. I think a lot of it is I've been fretting about losing my mental edge. Right now I am really motivated for training, in spite of the pain, and it might be all too easy to succumb to laziness and TV watching after surgery. I guess that part is all up to me.

Featherstone, I am really sorry to hear about your daughter. It really stinks when a little kid has to go through something like this. You have to just hold on to the knowledge that they are researching it all the time, and that no doubt there will continue to be new treatments available. As far as current treatments for me, believe me I have tried many things, including ice, heat, Tiger Balm, Aspercreme, ibuprofen, acetominephen, and on really bad days, Vicodin. I just ordered some liquid glucosomine (with other stuff in it as well), and will try that. 

I do not have the patience for this, and will admit I have been having a bit of a pity party about it all. Hearing about your daughter has helped me put things in perspective. I wish her and your family the very best. 
-- Eileen


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2010)

katagrl said:


> Thanks for the replies. Shesulsa, I am really glad that your knee surgery was successful, and that you are better than ever! It is pretty amazing what they can do with joint surgeries nowadays. I have every reason to believe that I'll have a good outcome, but even though the success rate is really high, some people do have lasting problems, and it's all a gamble. I think a lot of it is I've been fretting about losing my mental edge. Right now I am really motivated for training, in spite of the pain, and it might be all too easy to succumb to laziness and TV watching after surgery. I guess that part is all up to me.
> 
> Featherstone, I am really sorry to hear about your daughter. It really stinks when a little kid has to go through something like this. You have to just hold on to the knowledge that they are researching it all the time, and that no doubt there will continue to be new treatments available. As far as current treatments for me, believe me I have tried many things, including ice, heat, Tiger Balm, Aspercreme, ibuprofen, acetominephen, and on really bad days, Vicodin. I just ordered some liquid glucosomine (with other stuff in it as well), and will try that.
> 
> ...


Hey, one of the guys I train with has just had both of his hips done.  Sounds like the same surgery.  took him about 4 months to come back the first time, and he's doing well now after surgery number 2.  Good luck!


----------



## Marginal (Aug 15, 2010)

Two of my instructors have had hip replacement surgery. Just from watching them, I'd say any loss in training is offset by being able to move again once you're rehabbed. It was night and day for both of them.


----------

